# How to smoke cheese



## sw2geeks (Jan 17, 2014)

Looks like another polar vortex is coming in a couple of weeks, perfect cold smoking some cheese.

I use a tube smoker made by A-MAZE-N products to generate the smoke.

It runs around $30 and can turn any grill into both a cold and hot smoker. It burns the same wood pellets that my pellet grill uses.

Here are some pics.



























Here is a link to the story if you want to give it a try.
http://www.dfw.com/2014/01/17/860559/weekend-chef-how-to-smoke-cheese.html


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 17, 2014)

Well done SW


----------



## bkultra (Jan 17, 2014)

I use the same product myself, but the maze shaped one (not the tube) in my BGE. Its a great product and I highly recommend it. I also recommend letting the cheese mellow for a few weeks before eating it.


----------

